# Latest full strip RRP job.



## Epoxy Pro

This is the next full paint strip job we just started. Removed shutters and storms. Tomorrow we start the paint removal. We are only stripping 3 sides. The back section is a more recent addition. This will be easier than the last, no details to deal with, smaller and most of the paint is falling off any ways.

This is another  RRP job. Time to try out those new sanders :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Where is the ground protection and yellow caution tape?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

The pictures are from first thing this morning before set up.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Oh, I would love to see that. Im bidding on a rrp job now. No biggie just noticed there wasn't anything in the pic..


----------



## Brian C

I'm starting a strip job myself, and would be interested in your progress.


----------



## vermontpainter

Go Dave and Carly!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Brian C said:


> I'm starting a strip job myself, and would be interested in your progress.


What are you using for power tools? We will be using Paint Shaver, Festools ro125, dts 400, ro90 and ro150 along with the speed heater.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We also just started this one. Roof cleaning, body power wash, full interior and exterior repaint.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Ok Why is it when ever we start these paint stripping jobs we are faced with endless rain? We barely finished cleaning up today and the skies opened up, it even threw some nice hail at us.

Smaller house than the last one but 2 days now on paint stripping.


----------



## epretot

cdpainting said:


> Ok Why is it when ever we start these paint stripping jobs we are faced with endless rain? We barely finished cleaning up today and the skies opened up, it even threw some nice hail at us.
> 
> Smaller house than the last one but 2 days now on paint stripping.


How many men and days to strip that house.

Also, do you use the rails/stand when using the heater?


----------



## vermontpainter

This has been one of those summers where there is a chance of rain every day, and it is likely to really happen!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

epretot said:


> How many men and days to strip that house.
> 
> Also, do you use the rails/stand when using the heater?


It's only 3 sides, right now it's 3 of us. I figured 5 days 3 guys. Claps, trim, sashes and doors. So far 2 half days in. Set up on this one is a little tricky, big shrubs/bushes on both sides so to tarp it takes time.
Come Monday I'm on this one solo no matter where the prep is at, Unless we end up hiring some one.

The heater we are using the hooks that came with it and hanging it on the ladder.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

vermontpainter said:


> This has been one of those summers where there is a chance of rain every day, and it is likely to really happen!


What stinks is this job was pushed back twice, originally we were supposed to do it right after that other strip house we did. Road construction then broken water main caused delays then a ton of add ons and changes on a different job we had to push this back. Figures it was for the most part nice weather in July which is when we would have been on it.


----------



## straight_lines

I have lost almost twenty days to rain this summer. Three this week alone. I keep telling myself it could be worse like being in Hawaii.

Two hurricanes..


----------



## chrisn

cdpainting said:


> Ok Why is it when ever we start these paint stripping jobs we are faced with endless rain? We barely finished cleaning up today and the skies opened up, it even threw some nice hail at us.
> 
> Smaller house than the last one but 2 days now on paint stripping.


The only dark cloud in the sky for hundreds of miles http://gfy.com/

we ran into it on the way up there yesterday


----------



## chrisn

cdpainting said:


> Ok Why is it when ever we start these paint stripping jobs we are faced with endless rain? We barely finished cleaning up today and the skies opened up, it even threw some nice hail at us.
> 
> Smaller house than the last one but 2 days now on paint stripping.


The only dark cloud in the sky for hundreds of miles 

we ran into it on the way up there yesterday


----------



## premierpainter

Like I said before, get tarps that cover the house when you are sanding. When it rains you are still good to go.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

premierpainter said:


> Like I said before, get tarps that cover the house when you are sanding. When it rains you are still good to go.
> 
> View attachment 25061


Huge tarps like that is on my list to buy. Maybe next season, our next purchase is pump set up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

This paint is petrified. The shaver is having a hard time removing it, I have adjusted the shaver head to remove 2-3 layers of paint with 5-6 layers left to remove. The last 2 layers are the hardest so far. I'm hoping it's because it's the sunny side and the rest of the house goes faster. This house has never been stripped of paint before or even scraped, just layer after layer of paint.

I think this is the most paint I have seen on a home in many many years.

We are using a combo of the shaver, ro125 with 24 grit and it's still a struggle.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Brian C said:


> I'm starting a strip job myself, and would be interested in your progress.


I'm going to post more pics Monday. Hows your coming along?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

A couple progress pics. Have to fine tune the edges on 2 sides still. 1 more side to go and then it's a quick wash let dry then prime.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

So far only 3 or 4 cracked claps to replace. I figured it would be more. This is thick siding going to be hard to match up.


----------



## straight_lines

One off. $


----------



## dan-o

cdpainting said:


> This is thick siding going to be hard to match up.


Markham Lumber, Essex MA


----------



## Epoxy Pro

dan-o said:


> Markham Lumber, Essex MA


They sell the thicker siding? Thanks, I'm sure it is costly.


----------



## dan-o

cdpainting said:


> They sell the thicker siding? Thanks, I'm sure it is costly.


Old school lumber yard, they will make to order.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

dan-o said:


> Old school lumber yard, they will make to order.


Cool. I'm going to call them tomorrow. The HO wants any claps replaced with the right stuff not a mickey rig job. She knows it will cost more and is fine with it. 

I am impressed with how well the siding has held up, home was built in the mid 1800"s. What we are stripping is all original siding and trim.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

cdpainting said:


> We also just started this one. Roof cleaning, body power wash, full interior and exterior repaint.


Exterior claps 2 coated, trim color may be changed. This is a difficult job, every day color changes for the interior. I'm glad we haven't started that part yet.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

All the RRP stripping will be done tomorrow except the window sashes. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Shakey0818

Looks great,It is tough work.I never used the sanders you use but i have plenty of expense stripping old homes with liquid stripper such as Parana and what i think was called NUteck or something which is banned in RI.We would strip it all with sadnviks.It was tough in the summer wearing respirators and tyvek suits.Most of the homes were for Brown University.
I do a lot of power sanding with a right angle grinder and 24-80 grit pads and then orbitals.I have become real good at it over the years and it produces a good looking quality job.As much as the work sucks it is real nice to look at the quality after and be proud.

Keep up the good work and thanks for posting.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Shakey0818 said:


> Looks great,It is tough work.I never used the sanders you use but i have plenty of expense stripping old homes with liquid stripper such as Parana and what i think was called NUteck or something which is banned in RI.We would strip it all with sadnviks.It was tough in the summer wearing respirators and tyvek suits.Most of the homes were for Brown University.
> I do a lot of power sanding with a right angle grinder and 24-80 grit pads and then orbitals.I have become real good at it over the years and it produces a good looking quality job.As much as the work sucks it is real nice to look at the quality after and be proud.
> 
> Keep up the good work and thanks for posting.


This is why we do it. It's brutal work, tyvek suits on hot humid days. I used to do this back when I first started painting, I actually enjoyed it, then I got smart and avoided these for years.

We haven't tried any liquid strippers, I looked some up on google, maybe next summer. 

We have one more house to strip in September, this one was built in 1710 It's a house we actually bid on over a year ago but had the damn historical society is involved and they hate the home owner, so it had been delay after delay. This one is latex no lead at all so it will be fun.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

3 days so far stripping the front trim. 1 more day on front trim and it should be done. Hopefully my back flair up settles down by Monday.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

One thing I didn't mention. Every clapboard was sealed on the bottoms, We have had to remove all the caulking and re nail all the siding (wasn't accounted for on initial walk around). As we removed the extra thick beads of caulking we realized more than half the claps were literally being held in place by the caulking.

This home has had a bunch of surprises, fortunately no rot found but other stuff that makes me scratch my head.

Newish flashing slid under claps instead of run behind (I know as we pulled all of it out with out removing siding).

Paint stripping in dang near complete.


----------



## epretot

cdpainting said:


> 3 days so far stripping the front trim. 1 more day on front trim and it should be done. Hopefully my back flair up settles down by Monday.


So, 3 weeks roughly to that point? I don't know how many guys are there, but that seems reasonable. 

I would like to see pics of that with the full RRP set-up. Did you have to put up a plastic wall out front?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

epretot said:


> So, 3 weeks roughly to that point? I don't know how many guys are there, but that seems reasonable.
> 
> I would like to see pics of that with the full RRP set-up. Did you have to put up a plastic wall out front?


3 weeks into it, mainly me from noon on, we have 3 part timers that are bouncing around to different jobs we have going. We would have been done if not from this tough arse trim.

Clapboard residing started today, fronts all done. 2 sides left, maybe 40 claps being replaced on both ends.

I didn't take any pics of the full RRP set up I think Carly took a couple I will ask her.

No wall set up. We run tarps stapled just under the windows, cover the bushes with 6 mil plastic, run a trap up and over the fence, I then close part of the street and sidewalk off and run a 20x40 tarp along the outside of the fence right into the road.


----------



## epretot

I was just curious being that close to the sidewalk. Closing the sidewalk makes sense though. 

I saw a video of a guy who put a wall up because of the proximity of the neighbor.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

epretot said:


> I was just curious being that close to the sidewalk. Closing the sidewalk makes sense though.
> 
> I saw a video of a guy who put a wall up because of the proximity of the neighbor.


Next summer we will have a different set up where we wrap the sides we are working on. If a neighbor was that close we would set some thing up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Finally started the priming today. I tackled this myself today. Blasted it out in 6 hours :thumbup: The crew is on a different job.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We had a couple minor delays this week. Outside power lines were removed and replaced with updated jacketed lines. We have 1 coat of the body just about done. Today we will get that done and start trim.

I'm also starting our next full stripping job this afternoon. Latex paint so it will be easier and nice to not have to wear thew damn tyvek suits.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We finally finished this project up Friday. This bid was so far off. I learned a hard lesson on this job. I will be beating myself up for a while over this one, I can't help it we lost 6-8 grand.

We must refocus our approach to these types of jobs. We will continue to take these on, I have to figure out how to charge when it's difficult like this. If we loose like this again we will be done stripping paint.


----------



## Phinnster

U did you prime all white ?
Two coat finish going over it regardless ?

Also how much did u charge for this house ? 

And maybe pulling your crew off this job ans staying alone is what Hurt you ?
If your going to lose money ( which at your point in your career you shouldn't be ) why not just leave everyone there and get it done Then move on ?

How many men are you all running ?


----------



## wje

cdpainting said:


> We finally finished this project up Friday. This bid was so far off. I learned a hard lesson on this job. I will be beating myself up for a while over this one, I can't help it we lost 6-8 grand. We must refocus our approach to these types of jobs. We will continue to take these on, I have to figure out how to charge when it's difficult like this. If we loose like this again we will be done stripping paint.


That is quite a loss... 

Just a suggestion, have all guys on one job at a time to be more efficient. By running all kinds of jobs and working on one alone you are wasting energy. You are working, while trying to manage other part timers for a few hours at a time all over the map. That sounds exhausting and hardly worth it. It would be almost impossible to get any type of system going when the guys are just getting in their mid-day groove and then they are off to another job or whatever it is they do when they aren't working with you. 

It sounds as though you have taken on too much work for what you can handle and are spread too thin. This doesn't look like the type of job that should be done by one guy. You need all engines running on a project like this.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Phinnster said:


> U did you prime all white ?
> Two coat finish going over it regardless ?
> 
> Also how much did u charge for this house ?
> 
> And maybe pulling your crew off this job ans staying alone is what Hurt you ?
> If your going to lose money ( which at your point in your career you shouldn't be ) why not just leave everyone there and get it done Then move on ?
> 
> How many men are you all running ?


2 coats finish.

I was there alone 2 or 3 days. The trim is what kicked our ass. paint shaver was bogging down, adjusting it so it took a layer or 2 off at a time slow going, 24 grit sand paper lasted literally 1 sqft then it was junk. Chem strippers didn't touch it at all ($300 in different types). We still have no clue what the hell was on that trim (I did send a chip out to a lab to see what it is). We asked about just replacing it but HO said no way.

Years ago this is the only type of work my old boss took on and in all my years I have never ever had any paint come off this hard.

1 full timer 2 part timers.

I know for a fact if the trim paint came off easy we would have made money. Sorry not disclosing the bid amount. We saw the other bids and were 2nd highest.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

wje said:


> That is quite a loss...
> 
> Just a suggestion, have all guys on one job at a time to be more efficient. By running all kinds of jobs and working on one alone you are wasting energy. You are working, while trying to manage other part timers for a few hours at a time all over the map. That sounds exhausting and hardly worth it. It would be almost impossible to get any type of system going when the guys are just getting in their mid-day groove and then they are off to another job or whatever it is they do when they aren't working with you.
> 
> It sounds as though you have taken on too much work for what you can handle and are spread too thin. This doesn't look like the type of job that should be done by one guy. You need all engines running on a project like this.


We were spread thin. This job was moved from June to August. Some of our other customers would not let us bump them up, They either needed a little more time to get the money saved or had family stuff going on.

Normally we wouldn't spread out. Even with the whole crew we still would have lost money. Not as much. But still would have.


----------



## wje

cdpainting said:


> We were spread thin. This job was moved from June to August. Some of our other customers would not let us bump them up, They either needed a little more time to get the money saved or had family stuff going on. Normally we wouldn't spread out. Even with the whole crew we still would have lost money. Not as much. But still would have.


Well if nothing else you have some new production rates to go off of. I'm guessing if you were to price this job $6-8g higher in the first place you would not have gotten the job. 

I'm sure you are happy to be done with it, and as I read on here before by another member, "chalk it up as the cost of an education". 

Walk away knowing you committed your end of the deal and did it all properly. You gotta know a lot of contractors woulda started cutting corners so good job on sticking to your word and sucking it up and wrapping it up as you promised to the customer!


----------



## straight_lines

cdpainting said:


> We were spread thin. This job was moved from June to August. Some of our other customers would not let us bump them up, They either needed a little more time to get the money saved or had family stuff going on.
> 
> Normally we wouldn't spread out. Even with the whole crew we still would have lost money. Not as much. But still would have.


If you landed in the middle then everyone who bid it would have lost money. Must have been a really high lead count on the trim. Scary part is how are you going to keep this from happening again if you don't know who to spot it in the future?


----------



## Gough

straight_lines said:


> If you landed in the middle then everyone who bid it would have lost money. Must have been a really high lead count on the trim. Scary part is how are you going to keep this from happening again if you don't know who to spot it in the future?


We've run into just a few that were like that. It wasn't the high percentage of LBP, it was some oddball paints designed to cover and hide defects. Our production rates dropped to less than 1/10 of normal. It was unusually hard to shift with scrapers once it was heated up, the scrapers gummed up almost immediately, and sandpaper loaded very quickly. 

We've done jobs that were close to 50% lead, and they were a piece of cake by comparison. BTW, I don't mean 50% LBP, I mean nearly 50% Lead: actual samples of the paint tested at almost 500,000 PPM Lead.

After those experiences, we started doing test samples on a T&M basis before setting a final price.


----------



## carlmo

very sorry for the loss!!! For me starting up would be ruined but thanks for posting details like this to help all of us in the future!! Makes me think and think about the bidding price no matter what others are going to bid!! Again, hate to hear the loss!!! Keep us updated as to what may be the problems other than the trim work!!


----------



## straight_lines

Gough said:


> We've run into just a few that were like that. It wasn't the high percentage of LBP, it was some oddball paints designed to cover and hide defects. Our production rates dropped to less than 1/10 of normal. It was unusually hard to shift with scrapers once it was heated up, the scrapers gummed up almost immediately, and sandpaper loaded very quickly.
> 
> We've done jobs that were close to 50% lead, and they were a piece of cake by comparison. BTW, I don't mean 50% LBP, I mean nearly 50% Lead: actual samples of the paint tested at almost 500,000 PPM Lead.
> 
> After those experiences, we started doing test samples on a T&M basis before setting a final price.


So a one call close is out of the question I take it. :jester:


----------



## Gough

straight_lines said:


> So a one call close is out of the question I take it. :jester:


Yeah, that's fair to say. 

Lately, we've been working on a "negotiated contract" model.


----------



## Phinnster

This type of labor intensive work does not seem to be best suited for you and a small crew

It simply just eats away at productivity 

If you could find houses thT are in decent shape to repaint it seems like you would move through them quicker 

I am not saying there is not a call for people to do this work 
I just wonder if it makes sense for you ? 

I think you may be better equipped woth two to three week jobs

U live and learn I guess !!


----------



## Gough

Phinnster said:


> This type of labor intensive work does not seem to be best suited for you and a small crew
> 
> It simply just eats away at productivity
> 
> If you could find houses thT are in decent shape to repaint it seems like you would move through them quicker
> 
> I am not saying there is not a call for people to do this work
> I just wonder if it makes sense for you ?
> 
> I think you may be better equipped woth two to three week jobs
> 
> U live and learn I guess !!


The flip side of this is that everybody and his brother is bidding those houses in decent shape, keeping the prices down. Concentrating on high-prep or RRP jobs is a way to operate in a far less crowded and higher-priced market. As C&D found out, it's not without it's downside.


----------



## premierpainter

Why would you back the shaver down to one or two layers at a time? Maybe I needy
To start a school on paint removal. Get those teeth out and rip the paint with little to no regard of how it looks. Just get the paint off. Then follow up with grinders and sanders. I would guess that we could be at bare wood on the front of that house in 10 hours x four guys. Longer, I'd be shocked.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

premierpainter said:


> Why would you back the shaver down to one or two layers at a time? Maybe I needy
> To start a school on paint removal. Get those teeth out and rip the paint with little to no regard of how it looks. Just get the paint off. Then follow up with grinders and sanders. I would guess that we could be at bare wood on the front of that house in 10 hours x four guys. Longer, I'd be shocked.


We only backed off on the shave when it was just about shutting down from what ever was on the trim. The siding I did the front left side on my own in 4-5 hrs, shaved and back sanded. Again the trim wasn't easy.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Phinnster said:


> This type of labor intensive work does not seem to be best suited for you and a small crew
> 
> It simply just eats away at productivity
> 
> If you could find houses thT are in decent shape to repaint it seems like you would move through them quicker
> 
> I am not saying there is not a call for people to do this work
> I just wonder if it makes sense for you ?
> 
> I think you may be better equipped woth two to three week jobs
> 
> U live and learn I guess !!


The first one we did and even our current one we were ahead of schedule.
First one was 3,000 or 3,200 hrs I figured 3,500 hrs. The one we are on 10 hrs and one side and half the front done. I figured 3 days one side.

This is brutal work, if you have never done it you really can't say how long it should take or if some one should not bother trying different paint related stuff.

I have thought about letting that one beat me but I wont let it. We were spread thin during it and I know we shouldn't have been. It's a very tough & expensive lesson learned.

I will now approach this type of work with this in the back of my mind and either try a test spot or drastically raising the bid.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Here she is all complete.

Both sides of both styles of fence 2 coats
Siding full oil prime, 2 finish coats
Trim full oil prime, 2 finish coats
Deck 2 coats oil clear
Deck handrails latex prime, 2 finish coats, Lattice same.
Doors 1 latex prime, 2 finish coats
Foundation (part of it) 2 coats.
350 board feet of siding replaced
Flashing above all windows


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Best of all no punch list.


----------



## wje

cdpainting said:


> The first one we did and even our current one we were ahead of schedule.
> First one was 3,000 or 3,200 hrs I figured 3,500 hrs. The one we are on 10 hrs and one side and half the front done. I figured 3 days one side.
> 
> This is brutal work, if you have never done it you really can't say how long it should take or if some one should not bother trying different paint related stuff.
> 
> I have thought about letting that one beat me but I wont let it. We were spread thin during it and I know we shouldn't have been. It's a very tough & expensive lesson learned.
> 
> I will now approach this type of work with this in the back of my mind and either try a test spot or drastically raising the bid.


 3500 hours? that seems a little excessive no? At $35 an hour, labor alone would be $122,500... did you add a 0 by accident there?


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Dave. If it makes you feel better or not as alone I am currently doing a job that should have taken one month started on July 21 and I am still on it. I am going to literally pay for this one.


----------



## wje

I'm still curious to know if you meant 300 320 and 350 hours. Not ten times that. I have a hard time believing this should take a year and a half of man hours?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

wje said:


> I'm still curious to know if you meant 300 320 and 350 hours. Not ten times that. I have a hard time believing this should take a year and a half of man hours?


I will look the file up and check the numbers. That was for the first one we did. We had 6 employees who were mostly part time, I could have easily messed the total numbers up in this post.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Id still be amazed if he could strip a whole house and paint in ot 350 hrs


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Painter-Aaron said:


> Id still be amazed if he could strip a whole house and paint in ot 350 hrs


Lead paint on top of that.


----------



## wje

Painter-Aaron said:


> Id still be amazed if he could strip a whole house and paint in ot 350 hrs


If be surprised if it took 3500 hours. That is a ton of man hours to do 3 strip jobs of something close to this size in one summer seems impossible? Am I missing something here? How is it not incredibly cheaper to reside the house completely with whatever product they could imagine for that kind of money?


----------



## Painter-Aaron

wje said:


> If be surprised if it took 3500 hours. That is a ton of man hours to do 3 strip jobs of something close to this size in one summer seems impossible? Am I missing something here? How is it not incredibly cheaper to reside the house completely with whatever product they could imagine for that kind of money?



Yes to me 350 hrs is to quick and 3500 hrs is a long time. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro

wje said:


> If be surprised if it took 3500 hours. That is a ton of man hours to do 3 strip jobs of something close to this size in one summer seems impossible? Am I missing something here? How is it not incredibly cheaper to reside the house completely with whatever product they could imagine for that kind of money?


I know some of these houses our prices are higher than residing with vinyl. We also have a historical society that has a say. Some home owners also like the fact that most of their siding is original to the home.


----------



## straight_lines

cdpainting said:


> I know some of these houses our prices are higher than residing with vinyl. We also have a historical society that has a say. Some home owners also like the fact that most of their siding is original to the home.


I should hope you are almost 2x the cost of vinyl. Residing with vinyl is giving up. I like to remind clients who are considering vinyl that its only warranties for 15-25 years depending on manufacturer, and if the installers don't use the best sealants it won't last ten. 

I can give them a 25 year paint job in almost any color they choose. :thumbsup:


----------



## wje

cdpainting said:


> I know some of these houses our prices are higher than residing with vinyl. We also have a historical society that has a say. Some home owners also like the fact that most of their siding is original to the home.


Ive priced some simple repaints and been more expensive than adding strapping and new siding. 

I'm not sure your hourly rate or anything but I can't imagine this job was sold for anywhere close to 100 thousand... I'm not bashing you in anyway just trying to roughly figure out the market for this type of work. I just can't figure out how it could take 3500 hours. I feel like you'd have to charge $10 an hour to get a job with that kind of labor numbers


----------



## Phinnster

How much did u charge for this job?

Not sure why you will not share


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

Phinnster said:


> How much did u charge for this job? Not sure why you will not share


I could think of several reasons why I wouldn't want to post up my prices on a public forum. Why don't you go ahead and post some pics, your business name, home town, and the prices of the jobs pictured?


----------



## Phinnster

If I lost money on a job I would tell the price

That way maybe someone could help ?

Tool


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Help how? I know what cause it and how to deal with it in the future. The only help I need is more full timers.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I will drop a hint over 20k


----------



## wje

So for argument sake say 25G at 3500 hours breaks down to seven bucks an hour? 

You must have lost much much more that 6G ?


----------



## Phinnster

That's a very good price and seems hard to believe that you could lose money 

That is a shame 

I would have guessed 16.5 from what I saw

Could u have just stripped the failing paint and done a great paint job 
Or did this have to all come off for lead sake ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Phinnster said:


> That's a very good price and seems hard to believe that you could lose money
> 
> That is a shame
> 
> I would have guessed 16.5 from what I saw
> 
> Could u have just stripped the failing paint and done a great paint job
> Or did this have to all come off for lead sake ?


It all had to come off.

I figured this was a money maker, 3 sides only.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

wje said:


> So for argument sake say 25G at 3500 hours breaks down to seven bucks an hour?
> 
> You must have lost much much more that 6G ?


Again that estimated time was for a different stripping job. I have not added the total hours up for this one yet.

Day wise 40 days over my time frame. Some was weather most was that trim.


----------



## Phinnster

What products
Primer
Finish paint
Sheens ?


----------



## wje

Phinnster said:


> That's a very good price and seems hard to believe that you could lose money That is a shame I would have guessed 16.5 from what I saw Could u have just stripped the failing paint and done a great paint job Or did this have to all come off for lead sake ?


Lead job.


----------



## Bender

Man, I know there is a difference between Idaho and Mass but my house would fall into decay and ruin before I would spend 23 THOUSAND dollars to paint it, knowing it would need redone in 7 years:blink::blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Bender said:


> Man, I know there is a difference between Idaho and Mass but my house would fall into decay and ruin before I would spend 23 THOUSAND dollars to paint it, knowing it would need redone in 7 years:blink::blink:


Believe me I wish all our estimates were accepted lol. We had some that were twice as high.

1 out of 10 might accept a bid for full removal. 9 out of 10 times they choose a cheaper option (I give 3 options for Lead).

The HO's that really really care about their home and children get this done around here.

Hell half the homes are still having it done wrong.


----------



## wje

cdpainting said:


> Again that estimated time was for a different stripping job. I have not added the total hours up for this one yet. Day wise 40 days over my time frame. Some was weather most was that trim.


Ah I gotcha now. 

Again, not trying to bust your balls Dave, the place looks awesome! I'm just having a hard time seeing how people would go this route.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

wje said:


> Ah I gotcha now.
> 
> Again, not trying to bust your balls Dave, the place looks awesome! I'm just having a hard time seeing how people would go this route.




I know you not trying to bust my chops. That first home if you remember from the pictures was 6 colors with tons of old school details that were painted different colors.

These types of jobs have always been up and down around here. I know it's sticker shock to most HO's This is why we give 3 options.

1) just scrape
2) scrape and power sand to feather out edges
3) Full blown paint removal.

Some people like the idea they have original siding (or most of it) and some times it's the historical society that has a say how far we can go.


----------

